# 2005 Tailfisher Console Work



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

I have been working on sprucing up the 05 Tailfisher I purchased back in Feb. Things have been progressing pretty good but I am stuck currently at how to put some electronics on the console. Sounds kind of odd I know but there is very little room for me to even get my hand into the console much less make up splices and terminate wiring. I am adding a new Bluetooth Boss radio and a SIMRAD GO9 XSE. I noticed some screws around the console..Is it just easier to unscrew those and then tilt the console up? Can this be done without any problems with the steering cable, etc? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Seas2Exist


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I just changed out my FF/GPS last week and it sucked.
There really isn't room to lie down to wire anything, but I was able to do it.
I did use the ball mount so it could be spun around.
Had to put the xducer on the left side opposite the drain plug and scupper.
If you don't want to pull the console, I would suggest making your connections first, then dropping the Bluetooth into place. The only thing from there would be to secure it. Less work.
Tie everything up and the pull the slack to the speakers unless they are in the console.
If that's the case, then make the connections to the speaker and screw it into place.
At least getting to the fuse panel is easy.
Do you have the secondary panel with radio memory circuit next to the battery switch?


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Mike C said:


> I just changed out my FF/GPS last week and it sucked.
> There really isn't room to lie down to wire anything, but I was able to do it.
> I did use the ball mount so it could be spun around.
> Had to put the xducer on the left side opposite the drain plug and scupper.
> ...



Thanks Mike for the reply. At 6'2" I don't know how I would even lie down to try and get my hand in the hatch. There are so many wires in there just hanging around (perhaps from the previous owner's installs or someone just not doing it correctly that I think I should probably pull the console. I do believe there is another panel next to the battery switch. I can feel it and notice screws from the outside but I cannot see anything in the console other than the 3 batteries in there. I will post pics once I get started on the project...I am not gonna lie, I am dreading even attempting this. I am usually pretty savvy at installs like this, but I have never attempted it on such a small console. Think I am just gonna suck it up and pull that sucker. Its been blowing all week anyhow.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah, it's been blowing here on the east side of Tampa too. 
I have two batteries in my console and two up front. Gonna get rid of one in the console and move the front pair back to the console.
Will have to remount the charger also. 
I pulled the rear cover and just kind of laid on my side with my feet hanging out of the boat. Wasn't comfortable, but I spent 21 years working in less comfortable positions. 
If you don't pull the console maybe it would work to remove the batteries for better access and then reinstall them after you're done. 
Are you planning on thru hull mounting the xducer? Epoxy in, or stern type mount?


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Yeah, it's been blowing here on the east side of Tampa too.
> I have two batteries in my console and two up front. Gonna get rid of one in the console and move the front pair back to the console.
> Will have to remount the charger also.
> I pulled the rear cover and just kind of laid on my side with my feet hanging out of the boat. Wasn't comfortable, but I spent 21 years working in less comfortable positions.
> ...


I recently put a hydraulic steering system in my 2006 and it only took me a day to figure out the whole hatch in the back of the console comes out. The wife got a good laugh out of it anyways


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Isn't it amazing what that little turn latch will allow?


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Isn't it amazing what that little turn latch will allow?


It sure is. Felt a little stupid once I found it


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd love to convert mine to hyd, but that will have to wait. 
Guess I'll Armstrong it for a while longer


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Breeze said:


> It sure is. Felt a little stupid once I found it


 Don't feel bad, my buddy did the same thing today. Thought he was gonna throw a wrench at me when I said..."hey you know that thing comes out right?" lol


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Yeah, it's been blowing here on the east side of Tampa too.
> I have two batteries in my console and two up front. Gonna get rid of one in the console and move the front pair back to the console.
> Will have to remount the charger also.
> I pulled the rear cover and just kind of laid on my side with my feet hanging out of the boat. Wasn't comfortable, but I spent 21 years working in less comfortable positions.
> ...


 I purchased the SIMRAD with the intent to use it on both of my boats. I am putting the stern mount total scan on the big boat and I purchased a P79 shoot-thru hull for the tunnel. Do you have a tank upfront on your boat? I thought about relocating two of the batteries up front when I put in the new trolling motor. I keep going back and forth on it, only thing holding me back is the whole battery near gas thingy. I have read all those threads and depending on who you talk to it is or isn't a big deal.


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Mike C said:


> I'd love to convert mine to hyd, but that will have to wait.
> Guess I'll Armstrong it for a while longer


I am eventually going to do the same thing..in fact after looking closer at the steering wheel assembly today and the fact that it has a 6 inch play in it I am most likely going to be replacing it very soon.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Seas2Exist said:


> I am eventually going to do the same thing..in fact after looking closer at the steering wheel assembly today and the fact that it has a 6 inch play in it I am most likely going to be replacing it very soon.


I have one battery up front with an onboard charger. Right next to the fuel tank??? I haven't had any troubles yet??? I always open the hatch when I'm charging.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

The fuel tank I have is something like 18 gallons. It's not getting filled to the max anytime soon. 
The batteries and charger are in the same hatch. 
Too much up front for my taste, so I'm moving them. 
Having the batteries next to the fuel tank should not be any issue at all. 
People worry about sparks and the tank. 
The tank is vented over board and if you have a leak of any size, you'll know it because of the smell. 
Just make a habit of opening all hatches before using the boat. 
If you're worried about sparks from the batteries, you have bigger issues with your connections and it will be noticeable because of black arc marks on the terminals.
Fuel fumes seek the lowest level, just like water does. If I wanted to prevent worry about batteries and fuel, I would keep my batteries out of the bilge area.
Just some food for thought


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Mike C said:


> The fuel tank I have is something like 18 gallons. It's not getting filled to the max anytime soon.
> The batteries and charger are in the same hatch.
> Too much up front for my taste, so I'm moving them.
> Having the batteries next to the fuel tank should not be any issue at all.
> ...


Makes sense..I am going to have to mull it over. Its just more work to relo them again and I just got the new motorguide xi5 Monday and its itchin to be installed before the weekend.


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

OMG...shoot me now...I tried for 3 hrs today to fish through the plug end of that P79 from the console to the bilge area..it was not happening. I might have to install an access hole in the dry box and install it on the other side of the tunnel. All those boat wires that run from the console to the back bilge box are sitting in a cable box tray of sort and it's a serious mess to fish through. Tried using the mfr white pull string but could not get the head through the last turn of wire. SIMRAD unit is installed though and the GPS works nicely. pics and fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Did you try using black electrical tape to create a taper on the leading edge of the plug?
There is also a gel that is available to aid in pulling wires through a conduit. Might want to get a little of that. Otherwise non corrosive dish soap thinned a little with water works pretty well


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

yeah I tried all of that...there is no conduit per say and that is half the problem. 
Given the state of the bilge area the last thing I need is more wires and pumps and such in it. I am going to cut the access hole in the dry box and put it on that side...


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Well, that stinks. How could a modern boat be built and not have a place to run wires? 
Bad oversite.
How about a weather report instead. 
Went out this afternoon and headed over to bird island from bullfrog creek. Not much biting, so I decided to head out to a wreck south of MacDill. The bay was pretty calm and the run into the wind wasn't bad. 1' chop. Stayed dry. 
Played around for a bit and also talked to a couple of guys in a 39' intrepid that were warming up for a king fish tourney. 
Wind picked up so we headed back in. Tail wind of about 16mph and the chop doubled. 
Played with the trim and trim tabs while trying to run about 21mph. It was wet. 
Eased up on the tabs and increased the speed to 25.5 and it was much better. 
Got into the mangroves and opened her up so I could slide it around. That's fun and a bit scary at the same time. 
Sure is a ton better than my Gheenoe


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Blowing over here in the river in Sebastian...too rough today. Yesterday however, went out to the lake and popper fished for bluegill...always a good time.


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

The mess.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

That's a blast. 
Have you ever tried the Crick hoppers?
Bluegill hate them over their beds...


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Added the SIMRAD. Could not be happier with it.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Good lawd!! That's a mess. 
Friday afternoon boat maybe?


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Mike C said:


> That's a blast.
> Have you ever tried the Crick hoppers?
> Bluegill hate them over their beds...


Yep..in fact when I was in NC I used them alot trout fishing on the fly..we call them hopper droppers.


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Good lawd!! That's a mess.
> Friday afternoon boat maybe?


I know it seems like I am either bitchin or just jinxed....lol but I am working on the boat tonight...because yesterday the old trolling motor pin sheared off at the prop...lol...time to put on the Xi5... fish manana.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Been thinking about picking up a fly rod again. 
It's gonna have to wait for a while though. Just spent almost $700 today for boat tax, titles and registration.


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Been thinking about picking up a fly rod again.
> It's gonna have to wait for a while though. Just spent almost $700 today for boat tax, titles and registration.


Ouch...did you post pics somewhere of your rig?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Not yet. I bought the '08 that Derek had posted in the classifieds last month. 
Black hull, white top, 60 4st Yamaha, micro PP, 80lb Motor Guide xi5, 4 batteries, etc.
Funny thing, he lives about 1-1/2 miles from me. 
Haven't taken any on water pics of it so far. I'll do that soon and post them


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Not yet. I bought the '08 that Derek had posted in the classifieds last month.
> Black hull, white top, 60 4st Yamaha, micro PP, 80lb Motor Guide xi5, 4 batteries, etc.
> Funny thing, he lives about 1-1/2 miles from me.
> Haven't taken any on water pics of it so far. I'll do that soon and post them


Very cool..removed the old trolling motor tonight and set up the xi5 to be mounted..gonna have to plug the old four holes on the deck now..ugh.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Seas2Exist said:


> Very cool..removed the old trolling motor tonight and set up the xi5 to be mounted..gonna have to plug the old four holes on the deck now..ugh.


Nothing a little spackling won't fix. Just don't get it wet...


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

New trolling motor finally mounted...thx Mike for the pics..still a Pita to get to the bracket bolts up front..thank God for skinny friends with long arms.


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Spackling tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

What??
You mean to tell me you didn't bat hang into the hatch over the top of the tank? 
Getting in is easy. Crawling out is where the fun begins.
BTW, I'm jealous. You get to park yours in the garage. 
I have to get a different trailer to be able to do that. ☹


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Mike C said:


> What??
> You mean to tell me you didn't bat hang into the hatch over the top of the tank?
> Getting in is easy. Crawling out is where the fun begins.
> BTW, I'm jealous. You get to park yours in the garage.
> I have to get a different trailer to be able to do that. ☹


Oh I tried, trust me. It was like stuffing a giant bluefin tuna into a sardine can. Almost got stuck in there...kept having flashes of the fire department taking the jaws of life to my boat..no thank you! Best reason to buy a12 pack of beer ever.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Getting stuck while hanging upside down was a normal thing for me when I used to work on aircraft in the AF.
Spend an hour or more working like that and you get really dizzy when you get back on your feet.
Glad to hear your buddy pulled through for you.
No one wants a tuna stuck in a tin can...


----------

